# Whats with the bones?



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I went ahead today and bought a package of raw natures variety rabbit. I know the raw is supposed to have ground bones, but these bones look quite large and sharp to me. Anyone else that feeds natures variety raw notice the size of the bones? Are they supposed to be like that? I picked them out. No surprise here, but my malt wouldn't eat this raw either. He did however look interested and gave the plate a few barks and tail wags before walking away!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I went ahead today and bought a package of raw natures variety rabbit. I know the raw is supposed to have ground bones, but these bones look quite large and sharp to me. Anyone else that feeds natures variety raw notice the size of the bones? Are they supposed to be like that? I picked them out. No surprise here, but my malt wouldn't eat this raw either. He did however look interested and gave the plate a few barks and tail wags before walking away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bones shouldn't be more than 1/4 of and inch. Also is this the first time giving raw? If it is they will play with it until they actually eat it.....leave it down for a maximum of 15-20 minutes if he doesn't eat it by then put it in the fridge and try a little later. The bones give them the calcium they need....also since they are not cooked they aren't brittle like cooked bones.

I haven't tried the rabbit yet I give them the chicken and they don't like the beef or venison at all.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=409458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its not the first time. I tried to feed him primal. Three different kinds. He had no interest at all in it. Didn't bark at it or anything. I just don't know about the bones in the natures variety. I would like it better if they were smaller and not so sharp.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=409471
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine hated Primal.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

For all your malts that have tried raw, do they all like it? I have a freezer full of medallians, I bought all different kinds, thinking I would find one that my malt would eat. No, No he walks away.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We just got Primal Beef and Shiva will not even try it. I was thinking maybe because it is cold? She gobbled up the Stella and Chewy freeze dried beef, though, so I'm happy she ate.

I remember trying Nature's Variety Chicken last year and she loved it. Except she actually spit one piece of bone out, and the size of it freaked me out. It wasn't 1/4 inch, but it still looked sharp and like it could hurt her internally.












> For all your malts that have tried raw, do they all like it? I have a freezer full of medallians, I bought all different kinds, thinking I would find one that my malt would eat. No, No he walks away.[/B]


The retailers I've bought the raw from so far will all take a return if the dog doesn't like the food. I think the manufacturers have a guarantee. Have you tried Stella and Chewy freeze dried? The best price I've found is at The Loyal Dog (http://www.theloyaldog.com/freezedriedsteaks.html), even with the $5 shipping. I'm not sure if they will take a return though?

Good luck with your finnicky one!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am using Nature's Variety Raw Chicken as 75% of the meal mixed with 25% Nature's Variety Instinct. I cut the medallion into pieces and have only found one piece of a bone that I thought was too big for him so far. He loves the chicken and eats it first before the kibble.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> We just got Primal Beef and Shiva will not even try it. I was thinking maybe because it is cold? She gobbled up the Stella and Chewy freeze dried beef, though, so I'm happy she ate.
> 
> I remember trying Nature's Variety Chicken last year and she loved it. Except she actually spit one piece of bone out, and the size of it freaked me out. It wasn't 1/4 inch, but it still looked sharp and like it could hurt her internally.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this information. I think I may just give all the raw I have to a friend. I do know that really I should be able to return it, but the guy who owns the store where I bought the food is not so nice. I sometimes buy from him because I have no other choice.

I saw the stella and chewy freeze dried, but they only have chicken and beef and unfortunately my malt is allergic to both of those.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411222
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just doubled checked stella and chewy also has lamb. But, unfortunately there is brewers yeast in there as well. My malt is allergic to brewers yeast too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I tried the Primal and neither Wookie or Micro wanted it, so then I got NV Chicken and they gobbled it up. Mr Wookie WAS spitting the bones back out but this past week I noticed he isn't doing that now. YEAH! I haven't seen any large pieces of bones in it at all. And believe me I would know since I cut Wookie's pieces to about the size of about half a dime or smaller.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

My little malt likes the Mother Hubbard bones. Have you all tried those?

What is NV? I am trying to find other treats to give her. Also, where do you order them or what Pet Store do you buy them from?


----------

